# Wtb unpainted balsa wood cranks!!!



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi if any one has any info or knows anyone that make balsa wood crankbaits i want to buy unpainted ones. I am looking for square bills and some other styles for bass fishing i know janns net craft sells them but i dont want to have to put them together i want a fishing balsa wood crank that is unpainted thanks.


----------

